# One-Liners



## Noldor_returned (Jun 9, 2007)

Here you can post puns or one-liners that you've said or someone else said. I'll start us off with:

Entomology: the study of Ents.

Being a lumberjack isn't all it's cut out to be.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 10, 2007)

Everyone can say 'Dad' jokes but dads can't say any other jokes.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 10, 2007)

Gangsta: That's the way I roll.
Baker: That's the way I make rolls.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 12, 2007)

I had some really good ones today at school but now I can't remember them, most were insults at me though.

Go me I remember. They are from the TV show Mighty Boosh, a couple of lines that me and friends say endlessly.

"The Crunch. You know nothing of the Crunch."
"Oh not you with the f**king Crunch."

and...

"I'll slice ya one way and I'll slice ya another cause I'm a cockney nut-job. It's like Connect4 with dagger terms."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 15, 2007)

I got it back!
Got what back?
IT!

It'd be nice to see someone different post...but hey, I don't mind. Majimaune has posted some great ones.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 16, 2007)

So have you but yes it would be good if others posted in here. Also you bailed on me (and others) for this afternoon, though I can't blame you, it's a cricket presentation. Working...what sort of an excuse is that?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm sorry I meant to N/A but didn't get to in time :S But those CDs are awesome...anyway...

I am extremely absolutely lost completely ok?
I have extremely absolutely no idea what you said completely ok?

Yes no umm maybe.
That was kind of every possible answer all rolled into one there.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 18, 2007)

He's a big 'un but a small 'un if you know what I mean.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 21, 2007)

SEAKING, yeah!

What is impossible to do with your eyes open? Catch SEAKING, YEAH!

I'm a dictator among leaders


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 21, 2007)

When ever you look in a mirror you have your mirror face on.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 23, 2007)

Posted/written around the world several times:

Never argue with an idiot. They'll bring you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Majimaune (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice NR. So thats why I always beat you?

Who is the more foolish. The fool or the fool who follows?

A little Star Wars one there.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 24, 2007)

You need a girlfriend whose name doesn't end in .jpg

Women. The only way to control them is compliments.

These are aimed at nobody in particular, and the second one is something somebody said to me. I disagreed.


----------

